# What laws were broken?



## patriots (Nov 3, 2011)

This happened in Oxford at the mobile gas station, the person had 6 tabs of acid and was having a bad trip, the person was running around screaming, then the person took his pants and underwear off, 5 cops showed up including at least one state cop. What could this person be charged with if someone laced something of his and that's why he was tripping?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You tell us. What did you get charged with?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

What's a cop? Did a police officer or trooper get involved, at all. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Was he the leader of occupy Oxford?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You need to start hanging with a better group of people.


----------



## patriots (Nov 3, 2011)

I Wasn't charged with anything, and Im just curious why, those officers saved my life that night, there was at least 4 Oxford officers and one big Spanish state trooper. I think the trooper took over the case but I don't know because I don't remember anything, I just know I wasn't charged with anything and I'm lucky and blessed that I didn't.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like you were just PCed (protective custody)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

patriots said:


> ... and one big Spanish state trooper.


Why ya gotta be racist bro?


----------



## patriots (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not being racist at all? He was a big Spanish cop, not being racist but I know this state trooper goes to that mobile all the time and he's a Spanish guy, and the Spanish to white trooper ratio cannot be very close. I threw that in there hoping someone maybe knew the guy, I wish to thank him for what he did and how he handled everything.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Quit the bull shit.

If "someone laced something of his", then explain to me how you know it was 6 tabs.

Did you get lost trying to find massexcuses.com, or maybe masscowards.com?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Why ya gotta be racist bro?


Who gave you the brothority bro? West side story bro.( had to throw that in there )


patriots said:


> I'm not being racist at all? He was a big Spanish cop, not being racist but I know this state trooper goes to that mobile all the time and he's a Spanish guy, and the Spanish to white trooper ratio cannot be very close. I threw that in there hoping someone maybe knew the guy, I wish to thank him for what he did and how he handled everything.


Section 12? With a surprise summons? Keep checking the mail..Spanish to white ratio? Wtf does it matter guy? Show some respect.. .as for whoever sold you the bad drugs that made you flip out....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## patriots (Nov 3, 2011)

I know, because the people that used to be my friends told me they put six drops on My food, Ill smoke pot, I won't touch acid that too crazy. We live in the 21 century you can call someone Spanish, that's not racist.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bottom line is that your situation is not familiar to anyone here. Sounds like the police officers, the same that you are so vigilantly try to capture doing something wrong on video, saved your dumb ass because you hang around with a bunch of scum bags. Do you think the police are after you? Paranoid much? It is not you vs. the police. It is the police and law abiding citizens vs. scumbags. Just because you probably drive like an ass and it results in you getting pulled over does not mean that the police are out to get you. I would be interested in seeing those other videos you shot.

Taping police from a safe distance is not illegal by any means, but when it interferes with the police officers doing their job or even puts the officer's safety at risk. Most of these people out recording police encounters are getting int their face with these cameras or getting very close to a dangerous situation for the officer. How many police officers want some moron behind him with a camera if the person they are trying to deal with starts to fight or pulls a weapon. At that point the cameraman becomes a danger.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Please come to Worcester... Main South Worcester....... I'm a really nice guy too....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Sounds like you were just PCed (protective custody)


Can't PC (111B-8) for drug intoxication, only alcohol.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Can't PC (111B-8) for drug intoxication, only alcohol.


And I love telling the doctors and nurses in the ER that when they want us to pick up their trash.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Can't PC (111B-8) for drug intoxication, only alcohol.


You can still section 12 though correct? Danger to themselves ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

zm88 said:


> You can still section 12 though correct? Danger to themselves ?


Correct....the 4 categories of people who can section someone are licensed physician, licensed psychologist, licensed mental health counselor/psychiatric nurse, and police officer.

The first 3 categories require years and years of college and graduate school training. The last requires a GED and a driver's license.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LECSniper said:


> and a midget !


Insensitive bahstid. We prefer lil peeps...


----------

